

Rumor about Intel Buying Nvidia  - mindblink
http://www.ubergizmo.com/2012/12/intel-buys-nvidia-a-closer-look/

======
PythonDeveloper
If this happens, I'm never buying another nVidia card. I will switch to
ATI/AMD in a heartbeat. Not because I think Intel is evil, but because it's a
customer aggregation play. It's not happening because nVidia will become
better under Intel.

As a result, nVidia will be put to death in favor of Intel's crappy graphics
engine.

